# Fiorentina-Milan: lunedì 16 marzo ore 19.00. Tv Sky e Premium



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Ventisettesima giornata di Serie. Fiorentina-Milan partita in programma lunedì 16 marzo alle 19.00 presso lo stadio Artemio Franchi per gli impegni europei della Viola.

La gara di andata è terminata con un pareggio per 1-1. 

Dove vedere la gara in tv?

Diretta su Sky e su Premium Calcio a partire dalle ore 19.00 di lunedì 16 marzo.


A seguire, tutte le informazioni sulla partita, sui biglietti, sull'arbitro. Le probabili formazioni e quelli ufficiali. I commenti pre, durante e post partita.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Sarà un massacro.


----------



## smallball (7 Marzo 2015)

1 fisso


----------



## Sherlocked (7 Marzo 2015)

Sono contento. Tifavo Verona verso la fine. Il cambio pazzini bocchetti è da crocifissione.


----------



## Now i'm here (7 Marzo 2015)

non me ne frega più niente. 

spero che Salah ci purghi come se non ci fosse un domani.


----------



## Blu71 (7 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non me ne frega più niente.
> 
> spero che Salah ci purghi come se non ci fosse un domani.



......credo che la tua speranza possa dirsi una certezza


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2015)

smallball ha scritto:


> 1 fisso



...vinciamo noi...


----------



## aleslash (8 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> non me ne frega più niente.
> 
> spero che Salah ci purghi come se non ci fosse un domani.



Una volta era vietato tifare contro, vedo che avete cambiato idea


----------



## Ian.moone (8 Marzo 2015)

Proprio interessante notare come neanche c'è tempo per assimilare l'ennesima figura di melma che già si vede il topic della prossima partita...con la Fiorentina ne prendiamo 4.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2015)

aleslash ha scritto:


> Una volta era vietato tifare contro, vedo che avete cambiato idea



chiedo scusa se ho offeso qualcuno o infranto il regolamento, ma l'esasperazione porta a questo. 

già stasera in tanti (me compresa) auspicavano il pari dell'hellas, soprattutto dopo il cambio atroce Pazzini - Bocchetti.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2015)

Non perdiamo a Firenze dal 2005, praticamente 10 anni. Giusto sfatare anche questo tabù. Vai Inzaguson.....


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2015)

In arrivo umiliazione dalla squadra dei simpatici fratellini, poi il derby etc etc........l'agonia è ancora lunga

Comunque scommetto sull'esonero di Mr Entusiasmo dopo la partita di Firenze


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> In arrivo umiliazione dalla squadra dei simpatici fratellini, poi il derby etc etc........l'agonia è ancora lunga
> 
> Comunque scommetto sull'esonero di Mr Entusiasmo dopo la partita di Firenze



....se non lo hanno cacciato dopo le figuracce con squadre mediocri figuriamoci dopo una, prevedibile, sconfitta contro la squadra più in forma del momento.


----------



## folletto (8 Marzo 2015)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> ....se non lo hanno cacciato dopo le figuracce con squadre mediocri figuriamoci dopo una, prevedibile, sconfitta contro la squadra più in forma del momento.



dipende da come perderemo


----------



## Blu71 (8 Marzo 2015)

folletto ha scritto:


> dipende da come perderemo



......male, molto male.


----------



## Now i'm here (8 Marzo 2015)

non so se rientrerà qualcuno (montolivo, de jong ?), cmq c'era poli diffidato e s'è fatto ammonire. 

c'è il rischio ENORME di vedere i 2 ghanesi contemporaneamente in campo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (8 Marzo 2015)

Questa la perderemo, poi torneremo alla vittoria, come al solito casualmente, contro il Cagliari.


----------



## Dumbaghi (8 Marzo 2015)

Ne prendiamo 4


----------



## rossovero (8 Marzo 2015)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Questa la perderemo, poi torneremo alla vittoria, come al solito casualmente, contro il Cagliari.



Poi le "piccole" non le incontriamo più però. Ci aspettano 2 mesi umilianti.


----------



## Dany20 (8 Marzo 2015)

Gol di Salah quotato a 0 euro.


----------



## David Gilmour (8 Marzo 2015)

Tranquilli, ci avviamo sereni verso il disastro con i due gemelcessi in mezzo al campo, il generoso Menez e i carrarmati Destro/Pazzini. E soprattutto, "Eh, ma se Salah non avesse messo quei due contropiedi saremmo qui a parlare di un'altra partita. Avevamo 34 infortunati e Saturno non era ancora nel Leone. Ringrazio il Presidente per questo. Vado avanti sereno".


----------



## Fabriman94 (8 Marzo 2015)

Sono in un periodo di forma straordinario. Al 90% ci battono, con tanto di risultato pesante.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Marzo 2015)

Teoricamente non ci sarebbe partita, però il calcio è strano. Poi tanto non abbiamo nulla da perdere....


----------



## Albijol (8 Marzo 2015)

Pippardino ce ne fa due poi si ritira dal calcio


----------



## MissRossonera (8 Marzo 2015)

Sarò ancora fuori casa a quell'ora, e non so se avrò il coraggio di registrarla e vederla la sera, dato che ci sono tutti i presupposti per una disfatta clamorosa. Dipende dal livello di autolesionismo che avrò quel giorno.  Comunque nonostante il calendario a dir poco umiliante che ci aspetta se non esonerano il "mister" dopo ieri non lo esonereranno più, per questa stagione.


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2015)

abbiamo regalato un punto in chiave salvezza al verona, non possiamo non dare 3 punti alla fiorentina...siamo coerenti almeno


----------



## gheorghehagi (8 Marzo 2015)

MissRossonera ha scritto:


> ...e non so se avrò il coraggio di registrarla e vederla...



wow


----------



## The P (8 Marzo 2015)

Partita da vedere. Così, per vedere una squadra che gioca a calcio.


----------



## Angstgegner (8 Marzo 2015)

Ci schiacciano come insetti.
Temo un 3-0 o 4-0 al termine del primo tempo.
Però paradossalmente non mi sorprenderei se col catenaccio e con un po' di fortuna riuscissimo a sgraffignare un pareggio totalmente casuale.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (8 Marzo 2015)

Salah


----------



## Nicco (8 Marzo 2015)

Inzaghi a lezione da Montella. Rose quasi confrontabili con destini ben diversi.


----------



## MaggieCloun (8 Marzo 2015)

Vedendo le prossime partite la vedo malissimo,se andiamo Firenze con Pippo la vedo malissimo ,se andiamo a firenze senza di lui magari ci svegliamo e abbiamo qualche possibilità di fare 1 punto.


----------



## Aragorn (8 Marzo 2015)

Umiliati e asfaltati dagli odiati violacei, non sto più nella pelle


----------



## Tobi (8 Marzo 2015)

Cioè la fiorentina è andata a Torino e non ha fatto vedere palla alla Juve, contro di noi sarà un massacro, non passeremo una volta il centrocampo e Diego Lopez avrà la media di 20 tiri subiti


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2015)

*Gomez e Babacar a meno di clamorosi recuperi non saranno disponibili.
*
http://www.milanworld.net/menez-ci-sara-contro-la-fiorentina-vt26405.html#post655204


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2015)

partita impossibile da vincere... anche perché Montella probabilmente


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



*purtroppo*


 sarà il prossimo allenatore del Milan e una sconfitta contro Inzaghi non sarebbe una buona nota sul suo curriculum


----------



## Roten1896 (9 Marzo 2015)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Non perdiamo a Firenze dal 2005, praticamente 10 anni. Giusto sfatare anche questo tabù. Vai Inzaguson.....



"_Non puoi pretendere di rimanere imbattuto a Firenze per più di 10 anni, anche la Juventus di Conte ci ha perso." _


----------



## Petrecte (9 Marzo 2015)

Mi sa che ci disintegrano ....


----------



## de sica (9 Marzo 2015)

Se la viola gioca come sa, e noi non veniamo puntualmente aiutati dall'arbitro, è la volta buona che perdiamo 5-0 ed io mi farò grasse risate davanti al televisore a gustarmi Mr minchi-ONE che ne spara delle sue, sul come l'erba fosse troppo bagnata e pulita per giocare a pallone


----------



## peppe75 (9 Marzo 2015)

Sarà una partita difficilissima, in fondo non abbiamo una rosa pari alla nostra attuale posizione di classifica... speriamo sempre di fare qualche gol più di loro!!


----------



## MaggieCloun (9 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Gomez e Babacar a meno di clamorosi recuperi non saranno disponibili.
> *
> http://www.milanworld.net/menez-ci-sara-contro-la-fiorentina-vt26405.html#post655204



*Tomovic salta il Milan per squalifica.*


----------



## Dumbaghi (9 Marzo 2015)

Hanno preso 4 sberle dalla Lazio, ci annientano


----------



## Ciachi (9 Marzo 2015)

Segna il Gila!!!!


----------



## nazdravi (9 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo ce ne facciano dai tre in su. Voglio vederlo in lacrime quell omuncolo in panchina.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Marzo 2015)

Una settimana per preparare una gara contro una squadra che sarà invece alla terza partita.


----------



## Louis Gara (10 Marzo 2015)

Si gioca alle 19:00, orario insolito, [MENTION=1]Admin[/MENTION] quale sarà la dieta di Pippa Inzaghi in vista del match?


----------



## admin (10 Marzo 2015)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Si gioca alle 19:00, orario insolito, @Admin quale sarà la dieta di Pippa Inzaghi in vista del match?



Madò. Sarà completamente nel pallone. Avrà contattato qualche mega chef affichè tiri fuori una bella centrifuga di bresaola


----------



## Tifo'o (10 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madò. Sarà completamente nel pallone. Avrà contattato qualche mega chef affichè tiri fuori una bella centrifuga di bresaola



Dichiarazioni post partita

Se lo chef avesse dato da mangiare la breasola che io consigliavo, invece di altro, avremmo potuto non perdere.

Se mi dimetto? No, io sento la fiducia di tutti anche dei cuochi di Milanello.
Paura dell'esonero? Il grande presidente dovrebbe prendere in considerazione di mettere gente capace nelle cucine.


----------



## pennyhill (10 Marzo 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Una settimana per preparare una gara contro una squadra che sarà invece alla terza partita.



Dimenticavo che tre giorni dopo giocheranno il ritorno con la Roma. Quindi è tutto apparecchiato per un risultato positivo del Milan, sta a Inzaghi non limitarsi alla bresaola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (10 Marzo 2015)

Un po' di bibite Mr Pink e torna l'energia ai calciatori.
Anche ai tifosi.


----------



## Now i'm here (10 Marzo 2015)

scommetto che inzaghi tirerà fuori la sua solita sfilza di "SE" nel dopopartita. 

tipo "se Salah fosse andato alla Roma, stasera avremmo vinto".


----------



## Denni90 (11 Marzo 2015)

si è fatto male anche savic ... magari riusciamo a pareggiare!


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

*De Sciglio,Zapata e Alex hanno iniziato il lavoro in gruppo.*


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *De Sciglio,Zapata e Alex hanno iniziato il lavoro in gruppo.*



*Milan Channel: Essien,Albertazzi e Alex potrebbero essere disponibili per la partita contro la Fiorentina.*


----------



## Denni90 (11 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *De Sciglio,Zapata e Alex hanno iniziato il lavoro in gruppo.*



desciglio non doveva essere out tutta la stagione?? se torna dove torna??bah


----------



## S T B (12 Marzo 2015)

ho fatto la cavolata di prendere il biglietto... dato che sarò in zona Firenze per qualche giorno in cerca di lavoro. Sapete se il Milan va a Firenze in treno e quando dovrebbe arrivare la squadra? Giusto per ringraziare Galliani...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (12 Marzo 2015)

*Fiorentina-Milan, arbitra Russo*


----------



## Dany20 (12 Marzo 2015)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> scommetto che inzaghi tirerà fuori la sua solita sfilza di "SE" nel dopopartita.
> 
> tipo "se Salah fosse andato alla Roma, stasera avremmo vinto".


Questa è troppo forte.


----------



## 666psycho (12 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Essien,Albertazzi e Alex potrebbero essere disponibili per la partita contro la Fiorentina.*



che fortuna! allora sto tranquillo!


----------



## sion (12 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Essien,Albertazzi e Alex potrebbero essere disponibili per la partita contro la Fiorentina.*



e dovremmo essere felici? meglio se stanno sempre fuori sti 3 come tanti altri


----------



## Chrissonero (12 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Essien,Albertazzi e Alex potrebbero essere disponibili per la partita contro la Fiorentina.*



mamma mia...

per me e giunto il momento di Mastalli

Lopez, Abate, Paletta, Bochetti, Antonelli, Mastalli, Van ginkel, Jack, Honda, Destro, Cerci

ma per Pippa sicuramente gente come Mexes, Essien, Muntari e Menez sono dei fenomeni e sarano titolari


----------



## tifoso evorutto (12 Marzo 2015)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> mamma mia...
> 
> per me e giunto il momento di Mastalli
> 
> ...



Menez e Mexes valgono il doppio di gente come Paletta Bocchetti Destro e Honda


----------



## Hammer (12 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Milan Channel: Essien,Albertazzi e Alex potrebbero essere disponibili per la partita contro la Fiorentina.*



L'irreprensibile


----------



## admin (12 Marzo 2015)

Forse, e ripeto forse, anche il nostro Somaro può farcela contro Montella.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse, e ripeto forse, anche il nostro Somaro può farcela contro Montella.



...verrebbe confermato a vita


----------



## Fabriman94 (12 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Forse, e ripeto forse, anche il nostro Somaro può farcela contro Montella.


Montella ci ha messi sempre in difficoltà, una sola volta abbiamo vinto contro di lui (due se consideriamo il 4-0 contro il Catania del 2011). Certo, se il Milan vincesse non mi sorprenderei mica, visto che i risultati della Fiorentina sono sempre altalenanti. Fatto sta che al momento i viola sono strafavoriti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (13 Marzo 2015)

*Gazzetta dello Sport: ieri Inzaghi ha provato a centrocampo il trio Van Ginkel-Essien-Bonaventura con Honda alle spalle di Menez e Destro.*


----------



## Fabxtreme7 (13 Marzo 2015)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Montella ci ha messi sempre in difficoltà, *una sola volta abbiamo vinto contro di lui (due se consideriamo il 4-0 contro il Catania del 2011)*. Certo, se il Milan vincesse non mi sorprenderei mica, visto che i risultati della Fiorentina sono sempre altalenanti. Fatto sta che al momento i viola sono strafavoriti.



Ma potevano essere benissimo tre, senza quel furto dei due rigori assegnati ai viola nella gara dell'aprile 2013


----------



## Denni90 (13 Marzo 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: ieri Inzaghi ha provato a centrocampo il trio Van Ginkel-Essien-Bonaventura con Honda alle spalle di Menez e Destro.*



cerci non gioca neanche quando avrebbe senso giocare in contropiede... abominio!


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Marzo 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> *Gazzetta dello Sport: ieri Inzaghi ha provato a centrocampo il trio Van Ginkel-Essien-Bonaventura con Honda alle spalle di Menez e Destro.*



*Pizarro salta il Milan per infortunio.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Marzo 2015)

Denni90 ha scritto:


> cerci non gioca neanche quando avrebbe senso giocare in contropiede... abominio!



Lui spesso ragiona così.. partita storta/deludente di un giocatore -> panchina nella successiva -> lo si riprova a quella dopo ancora.

Un po' come qualunque tifoso da bar, non c'è nessuna gestione della rosa.


----------



## peppe75 (14 Marzo 2015)

Deve mettere Suso e non il decrepito Essien che non corre ed è lento da morire....mostri un po di attributi!! Almeno provi qualcosa di diverso far giocare anche qualche ragazzino della primavera tipo Mastalli o lo stesso Modic!!


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Marzo 2015)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Lui spesso ragiona così.. partita storta/deludente di un giocatore -> panchina nella successiva -> lo si riprova a quella dopo ancora.
> 
> Un po' come qualunque tifoso da bar, non c'è nessuna gestione della rosa.


C'è da dire che Cerci da noi ha sempre fatto pena. Però visto che gli altri esterni stanno facendo altrettanto, si potrebbe farlo giocare con continuità e magari si spera che recuperi la forma.


----------



## MaggieCloun (14 Marzo 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni:
*
Fiorentina (4-3-3): Neto; Richards, Rodriguez, Savic, Pasqual; Fernandez, Badelj, Borja Valero; Diamanti, Babacar, Salah.

Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli;van Ginkel, Essien, Bonaventura; Honda; Destro, Menez.


----------



## Hammer (14 Marzo 2015)

MaggieCloun ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni:
> *
> Fiorentina (4-3-3): Neto; Richards, Rodriguez, Savic, Pasqual; Fernandez, Badelj, Borja Valero; Diamanti, Babacar, Salah.
> 
> Milan (4-3-1-2): Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli;van Ginkel, Essien, Bonaventura; Honda; Destro, Menez.



Paletta vs Salah. Duello ad armi pari


----------



## Aron (14 Marzo 2015)

Su Sky han parlato di Honda ancora come esterno e non da trequartista.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (14 Marzo 2015)

Ho sentito che Montella ha rilasciato una dichiarazione:
"impensabile dominare il Milan in casa"


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Marzo 2015)

*Le probabili formazze secondo Sportmediaset: 

Fiorentina (4-3-2-1): Neto; Richards, G.Rodriguez, Basanta, Pasqual; Borja Valero, Badelj, Aquilani; Salah, Diamanti; Gilardino

MILAN (4-3-3): Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Van Ginkel, Essien, Bonaventura; Cerci, Destro, Menez*


----------



## DannySa (14 Marzo 2015)

Hammer ha scritto:


> Paletta vs Salah. Duello ad armi pari



Se diamo un po' di sabbia a Paletta ed un secchio grande forse durante il weekend riesce a creare un castello di sabbia gigantesco davanti alla porta, basterà?


----------



## MaggieCloun (15 Marzo 2015)

*I convocati del Milan:
*
PORTIERI: Abbiati, Diego Lopez, Gori

DIFENSORI: Abate, Albertazzi, Antonelli, Alex, Bocchetti, Bonera, Mexes, Paletta

CENTROCAMPISTI: Essien, Muntari, Suso, Van Ginkel, Bonaventura, Locatelli (73), Mastalli (36),

ATTACCANTI: Cerci, Destro, Honda, Menez, Pazzini.


----------



## 666psycho (16 Marzo 2015)

guarderò la partita in differita perché lavoro..ma so già che me ne pentirò...


----------



## sion (16 Marzo 2015)

il problema e' che se vincessimo,l'omino in panchina si gaserebbe in un modo non conosciuto al genere umano e giu' a rilasciare interviste da pazzoide


----------



## 666psycho (16 Marzo 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> il problema e' che se vincessimo,l'omino in panchina si gaserebbe in un modo non conosciuto al genere umano e giu' a rilasciare interviste da pazzoide




non ti preoccupare.. non succederà....


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

*Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta:


Fiorentina (4-3-2-1): Neto; Richards, G.Rodriguez, Alonso, Pasqual; Borja Valero, Kurtic, Aquilani; Ilicic, Diamanti; Gilardino

MILAN (4-3-2-1): Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Van Ginkel, Essien, Bonaventura; Honda, Menez, Destro*


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> 
> Fiorentina (4-3-2-1): Neto; Richards, G.Rodriguez, Alonso, Pasqual; Borja Valero, Kurtic, Aquilani; Ilicic, Diamanti; Gilardino
> ...



Ma Alonso sa fare anche il centrale di difesa?


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2015)

Avranno la testa all'EL, forse ci risparmiano la figuraccia


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> 
> Fiorentina (4-3-2-1): Neto; Richards, G.Rodriguez, Alonso, Pasqual; Borja Valero, Kurtic, Aquilani; Ilicic, Diamanti; Gilardino
> ...



Speriamo che Paletta non faccia fesserie,il centrocampo a parte Jack e da .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Marzo 2015)

Non ho ancora capito cosa ha fatto di male Suso per stare sempre in panchina


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Marzo 2015)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Non ho ancora capito cosa ha fatto di male Suso per stare sempre in panchina



purtroppo non sanno dove farlo giocare.....forse lo hanno preso per potare le aiuole di milanello


----------



## davoreb (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> 
> Fiorentina (4-3-2-1): Neto; Richards, G.Rodriguez, Alonso, Pasqual; Borja Valero, Kurtic, Aquilani; Ilicic, Diamanti; Gilardino
> ...



la formazione mi piace a parte l'esclusione di suso. almeno per una volta ognuno gioca nel suo ruolo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Le probabili formazioni secondo La Gazzetta:
> 
> 
> Fiorentina (4-3-2-1): Neto; Richards, G.Rodriguez, Alonso, Pasqual; Borja Valero, Kurtic, Aquilani; Ilicic, Diamanti; Gilardino
> ...



No fermi tutti ma SERIAMENTE essien ?? seriamente non fa giocare SUSO per essien ?


----------



## 666psycho (16 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No fermi tutti ma SERIAMENTE essien ?? seriamente non fa giocare SUSO per essien ?



e ma secondo Super Pippa, Suso é un trequartista!


----------



## sion (16 Marzo 2015)

666psycho ha scritto:


> e ma secondo Super Pippa, Suso é un trequartista!



non insultare inzaghi altrimenti si offendehhh!1!


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2015)

pretendo la vittoria


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Formazioni ufficiali:
*
Fiorentina (3-5-2):* Neto; Richards, G.Rodriguez, *Basanta; *Rosi, *Kurtic*, *Aquilani, *Borja Valero, Pasqual; Ilicic, Gilardino.
*A disp.: *Rosati, Lezzerini, Lazzari, *Alonso*, Vargas, Mati Fernandez, *Badelj*, *Diamanti*, Joaquin, Salah, Babacar. *All.:* Montella
*Squalificati:* Tomovic (1)
*Indisponibili: *Rossi, Bernardeschi, Gomez, Tatarusanu, *Pizarro, Savic*

*Milan (4-3-3):* Diego Lopez; Abate, Mexes, Paletta, Antonelli; Van Ginkel, Essien, Bonaventura; *Honda*, Destro, Menez
*A disp.: *Abbiati, Gori, Bonera, Bocchetti, Alex, Albertazzi, Locatelli, Mastalli, Muntari, Suso, *Cerci*, Pazzini. *All*.: Inzaghi
*Squalificati: *Poli
*Indisponibili:* Agazzi, De Sciglio, Rami, Armero, Zapata, Zaccardo, De Jong, Montolivo, El Shaarawy, Mastour


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Povero Suso non ho parole.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

alla fine Honda farà davvero il trequartista ?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Povero Suso non ho parole.


a questo punto ci sono tutte le possibilità che chiuda la stagione con ben ZERO presenze


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ancora con sto Essien


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2015)

Underhill84 ha scritto:


> Ancora con sto Essien



Incredibile guarda che se ci penso mi viene un nervoso che mi viene voglia di non guardare la partita è assurdo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> Fiorentina (3-5-2):* Neto; Richards, G.Rodriguez, *Basanta; *Rosi, *Kurtic*, *Aquilani, *Borja Valero, Pasqual; Ilicic, Gilardino.
> *A disp.: *Rosati, Lezzerini, Lazzari, *Alonso*, Vargas, Mati Fernandez, *Badelj*, *Diamanti*, Joaquin, Salah, Babacar. *All.:* Montella
> ...



Quotate le formazioni...non si capisce nulla altrimenti


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Formazioni ufficiali:
> *
> Fiorentina (3-5-2):* Neto; Richards, G.Rodriguez, *Basanta; *Rosi, *Kurtic*, *Aquilani, *Borja Valero, Pasqual; Ilicic, Gilardino.
> *A disp.: *Rosati, Lezzerini, Lazzari, *Alonso*, Vargas, Mati Fernandez, *Badelj*, *Diamanti*, Joaquin, Salah, Babacar. *All.:* Montella
> ...



I viola sono pieni di riserve e con la testa alla Roma, ma sono sicuro che la nostra prestazone sara' la solita melma.


----------



## gianluca1193 (16 Marzo 2015)

Oggi riesumiamo anche l'uomo raffigurato nel mio avatar.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Che faccia da scemo PippInzaghi


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2015)

anche con l'arrogante Inzagui con i mediocri Essien, van Ginkel e compagnia sempre e cmq Forza Milan!


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma la Florentia Viola non si vergogna dell'inno? Il più brutto e ridicolo di tutta la Serie A.


----------



## chicagousait (16 Marzo 2015)

Perchè fanno il minuto di silenzio????


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma la Florentia Viola non si vergogna dell'inno? Il più brutto e ridicolo di tutta la Serie A.



Bruttissimo.. poi sembra l'inno dei balilla


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Perchè fanno il minuto di silenzio????


Perché è morto un arbitro della Serie C.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bruttissimo.. poi sembra l'inno dei balilla



Ahahhaha sisi. E' una marcetta fascista.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahhaha sisi. E' una marcetta fascista.



Dalle alpi alle ande una voce s'espande. Evviva la Florentia viola


----------



## chicagousait (16 Marzo 2015)

Seguire la partita mentre si lavora nn è semplice. Anche se nn ho grosse aspettative sulla nostra prestazione


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma guardando come siamo messi in campo...siamo sicuri che si tratti di un 4-3-1-2?


----------



## malos (16 Marzo 2015)

Povero Lopez fa una fatica a non essere inglobato nella cessitudine dei compagni.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Ma guardando come siamo messi in campo...siamo sicuri che si tratti di un 4-3-1-2?



in fase difensiva sembra un 4-5-1... con honda e menez ali.

Comunque ho notato anche che dopo 10 minuti le distanze tra centrocampo e difesa sono di 20 e passa metri...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Mado, Destro


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma che fa Destro!?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma Destro non riesce neanche a tirare in porta che si inciampa...


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Con Montella perfino PippInzaghi potrebbe vincere


----------



## malos (16 Marzo 2015)

Bene, i fiorellini stanno dormendo.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

ma tira subitooooooo


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2015)

destro e' una pippa abissale


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

E quando la passa Menez


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2015)

Ho visto un lancio nella profondità di VAN GINKEL ?? È il primo dell anno in tutta la squadra


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

giro fortunato, montella vuole perdere oggi


----------



## malos (16 Marzo 2015)

Certo che mettere Honda sull'esterno è da geni indiscussi della panchina.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Dopo 15 min decenti, abbiamo già ricominciato a passaggi orizzontali senza senso e lanci lunghi nel vuoto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> giro fortunato, montella vuole perdere oggi



Beh, gioca con Pippardino mentre in panchina ci sono Salah, Babacar e Diamanti, oltre ai diversi indisponibili come Gomez, Savic, ecc.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Tutte le azioni che passano per Onda rallentano del 500%


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma che fa Menez


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Questi gialli sono assurdi!!!!!!!!!!!!! Non ha assolutamente fermato un'azione pericolosa


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2015)

buon vanginkel


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

Come attacca Antonelli sulla sinistra nessun terzino sinistro in 5 anni lo ha mai fatto


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Che sonno


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2015)

se riscattiamo destro passo al curling , immondo


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Honda porta i pesi in tasca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Mammamia Onda........


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Honda mannaggia a te!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Honda largo a destra va piangere bambini..


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2015)

gioca honda e non cerci
tafazzismo


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Hanno passeggiato sulla schiena del nostro e protestano pure... i fiorentini son la peggio razza


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma non doveva giocare trequartista Honda?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Beh, gioca con Pippardino mentre in panchina ci sono Salah, Babacar e Diamanti, oltre ai diversi indisponibili come Gomez, Savic, ecc.


oltre a questo la fiorentina dietro ha lasciato dei vuoti assurdi e per di più hanno perso un paio di palloni pericolosi, è strano che il risultato sia ancora 0-0


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

giallo Van Ginkel


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Se metti Pippardino e Honda a sfidarsi sui 100 metri, sai che scintille...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

primo calcio piazzato, gol fiorentina... anzi, no, traversa


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Gianni Vio!


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ancora su calcio da fermo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Honda porta i pesi in tasca



Hai presente i mafiosi che buttano nel lago le persone vive? Prima di buttarli mettono i pesi alle gambe in modo che il corpo non torni su.

Ecco se devono buttare Honda i pesi non servono.. scende giù comunque


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Le poche idee che avevamo, son già sparite nel nulla... clamoroso mexes che sale piano piano a centrocampo e tutti fermi a guardarlo

non a caso ora la fiorentina ha iniziato ad attaccare


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Ilicic fa quello che vuole, ed è lentissimo


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2015)

Basante in mezzo a tre dei nostri, incredibile come lavoriamo il calcio di fermo..

ma quello che non capisco e come sia possibile che Cerci stia peggio di Menez e Honda


----------



## malos (16 Marzo 2015)

Speriamo non entri Salah.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (16 Marzo 2015)

sempre detto che honda è uno scandalo, prendendomi del "razzista" calcistico


----------



## malos (16 Marzo 2015)

Ritmo da dopolavoristi.


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2015)

tutto sbagliato davanti
menez rende solo da punta , gli affianchi cerci e dietro in mezzo honda
adesso invece hai 2 fuori ruolo che non rendono e uno scarso


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Sto Richard Benson è proprio scarso


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma a chi guarda Honda? Cosa fa?


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Maledetto menez!


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Sto Richard Benson è proprio scarso



Aahahahaha.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma 1 tiro in porta s'è mai fatto?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Cioe...Pippa Inzaghi continua con Honda largo a destro e sulla panchina c'e un certo Cerci? Vabbe.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

ahahah richard benson


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ahahah richard benson




Un polllooooooooooo


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Cioe...Pippa Inzaghi continua con Honda largo a destro e sulla panchina c'e un certo Cerci? Vabbe.


misteri della vita


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> ahahah richard benson



Riccardo Benzoni numero 1


----------



## markjordan (16 Marzo 2015)

rigore

salvi


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Milan ridicolo come quel somaro in panca


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Non ci sto a perdere con sti maiali che stanno sempre a protestare per qualsiasi cosa, non ci sto


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un polllooooooooooo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Paletta tagliati i capelli


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Ragazzi...c'e gente che parla della tuta di Sarri, ma avete visto Inzaghi con il berretto e la sua giacca? Sembra un bambino della prima elementare.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Impressionante la metamorfosi all'interno di un tempo... squadra di senza palle... che vergogna


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Riccardo Benzoni numero 1


ora come ora prenderei pure lui come allenatore, almeno si darebbero una svegliata


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

*Fiorentina Milan 0-0 fine PT*


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

"Gioca! Gioca! Gioca! Le indicazioni di Inzaghi" 

Rotfl


----------



## Arturo Bandini (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma in questo forum si critica e basta?

Abituati troppo bene..


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Pure l'arbitro si è rotto e non ha dato recupero


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Fiorentina Milan 0-0 fine PT*



Destro penso che ha toccato 0 palle


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Marzo 2015)

paletta è forte...


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> .



Se non ti piace, puoi sempre tornare da dove sei entrato. Mi pare le critiche siano spesso e volentieri fondate... se non vuoi le critiche c'è il lecchino di Suma... guarda lui


----------



## sion (16 Marzo 2015)

togliere honda subito


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Marzo 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> .



paletta è insuperabile...


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Destro penso che ha toccato 0 palle


purtroppo no

dico purtroppo perchè l'occasione che ha avuto l'ha sprecata malamente


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Ma in questo forum si critica e basta? Ce ne avete per tutti.
> 
> Abituati troppo bene...


tana per Suma


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2015)

primi 20 minuti buoni anche non siamo stati bravi a sfruttare le occasioni, poi siamo calati come al solito,l unica nota positiva come gioco è il binario abate honda, il resto un disastro


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> purtroppo no
> 
> dico purtroppo perchè l'occasione che ha avuto l'ha sprecata malamente



Mi sa che era troppo sorpreso dal fatto che li e capitato un pallone giocabile.


----------



## gheorghehagi (16 Marzo 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> togliere honda subito



si purtroppo sta giocando male


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> togliere honda subito



assolutamente no, l'unico che ha almeno un po di tecnica e può tenere su qualche pallone


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma solo con le big giochiamo bene?


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Via Essien e Destro, dentro Pazzini e Cerci.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2015)

Sto guardando attentamente la partita di Destro, a parte che non tocca palla è veramente inutile
non esiste di testa, non gioca con la squadra, non ha abilità specifiche tipo calci di punizione,
Balo quanto ci manchi!!!!
ma per cosa l'hanno preso? per fargli far gol a un centimetro dalla porta?

Vale a mala pena Matri e Paloschi, perchè dovremmo investirci 15 milioni?


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

sion ha scritto:


> togliere honda subito


il problema è che Filippo Inzaghi oltre a sbagliare la formazione iniziale, sbaglia anche i cambi. Speriamo si accorga presto che Honda sta giocando male



Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Mi sa che era troppo sorpreso dal fatto che li e capitato un pallone giocabile.


può darsi 
ad oggi comunque non vale più di un Paloschi


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2015)

Partita da brividi.


----------



## Arturo Bandini (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma in questo forum si critica e basta?

Abituati troppo bene..


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Quanto rimpiango Ballo. Ditemi quello che volete ma con un allenatore, con un gioco sarebbe stato molto utile per noi. Già l'anno scorso lo è stato portandoci molti punti anche se non era costante. Destro aldilà che ha avuto poche palle non mi sta piacendo.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Via Essien e Destro, dentro Pazzini e Cerci.



io rimetterei menez al centro da solo e farei entrare cerci, tanto se le prime punte che abbiamo sono scarse meglio giocare senza


----------



## mefisto94 (16 Marzo 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Ma in questo forum si critica e basta?
> 
> Abituati troppo bene..



Guarda noi rimaniamo alle critiche ma se lo trovassi per strada Inzaghi e Galliani non penso riuscirei a fermarmi alle parole.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Il problema di Honda come al solito e che si trova sul ala destra con un autostrada davanti, il problema e che ha la velocita di un anziano medio e per questo motivo lui non c'entra nulla con il ruolo di ala, purtroppo San Filippo questo concetto non lo ha ancora capito.

Imaginatevi il spazio che oggi ha trovato Honda con Cerci al posto suo. Poi ovviamente c'e anche da considerare che ormai Inzaghi ha distrutto quel puo di fiducia che Cerci aveva.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Quanto rimpiango Ballo. Ditemi quello che volete ma con un allenatore, con un gioco sarebbe stato molto utile per noi. Già l'anno scorso lo è stato portandoci molti punti anche se non era costante. Destro aldilà che ha avuto poche palle non mi sta piacendo.



balo è utile in una situazione di non gioco, come in questo milan, se c'è il gioco è meglio non averlo, fa solo danno


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Quanto si dovrà aspettare prima di vedere Honda nel suo ruolo? A destra è inutile e lo sappiamo ormai da mesi. Se si gioca col 4-3-3 deve giocare Cerci, punto. 
E se vedo il solito cambio *inutile* Destro-Spazzini mi getto dal balcone.


----------



## dottor Totem (16 Marzo 2015)

I giocatori hanno mollato. Persino diego lopez nella baraonda milan pare sempre insicuro nelle uscite. 

Una fiorentina lentissima e irriconoscibile contro un milan senza centrocampo (male bonaventura) e con la testa a casa.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io rimetterei menez al centro da solo e farei entrare cerci, tanto se le prime punte che abbiamo sono scarse meglio giocare senza


Pazzini si rende più utile di Destro in questo momento quindi lo metterei.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Ma in questo forum si critica e basta?
> 
> Abituati troppo bene..


tranquillo se vinciamo partono trenini che neanche a capodanno



Dany20 ha scritto:


> Quanto rimpiango Ballo. Ditemi quello che volete ma con un allenatore, con un gioco sarebbe stato molto utile per noi. Già l'anno scorso lo è stato portandoci molti punti anche se non era costante. Destro aldilà che ha avuto poche palle non mi sta piacendo.


a me Balotelli giocatore non dispiaceva. Però dava troppe rogne per il gossip etc

Certo è che da noi oggi, come allora, sarebbe titolare fisso...altro che Destro!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quanto si dovrà aspettare prima di vedere Honda nel suo ruolo? A destra è inutile e lo sappiamo ormai da mesi. Se si gioca col 4-3-3 deve giocare Cerci, punto.
> E se vedo il solito cambio *inutile* Destro-Spazzini mi getto dal balcone.




rip


----------



## Arturo Bandini (16 Marzo 2015)

La squadra è in difficoltà e si vede. Ma non mi sembra che la Fiorentina, dal gioco spesso troppo decantato, stia facendo sfraceli. Mi sembra che l'impegno ci sia. Poi alcuni sono veramente scarsi, ma non si può fare di tutta un erba un fascio e criticare tutti a prescindere.

Ci vorrebbe un po' di obiettività, ma spesso manca


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quanto si dovrà aspettare prima di vedere Honda nel suo ruolo? A destra è inutile e lo sappiamo ormai da mesi. Se si gioca col 4-3-3 deve giocare Cerci, punto.
> E se vedo il solito cambio *inutile* Destro-Spazzini mi getto dal balcone.



esatto, sempre questo 4-3-3 assurdo, e ho gia il terrore di quel cambio


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quanto si dovrà aspettare prima di vedere Honda nel suo ruolo? A destra è inutile e lo sappiamo ormai da mesi. Se si gioca col 4-3-3 deve giocare Cerci, punto.
> E se vedo il solito cambio *inutile* Destro-Spazzini mi getto dal balcone.


Pazzini peggio di Destro non può fare.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> Ma in questo forum si critica e basta?
> 
> Abituati troppo bene..



mi pare si critica quello che si deve criticare e questo Milan e almeno 91 % criticabile...


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Quanto si dovrà aspettare prima di vedere Honda nel suo ruolo? A destra è inutile e lo sappiamo ormai da mesi. Se si gioca col 4-3-3 deve giocare Cerci, punto.
> E se vedo il solito cambio *inutile* Destro-Spazzini mi getto dal balcone.


allora per favore legati al divano perchè quel cervellone già ci starà pensando


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Pazzini peggio di Destro non può fare.



Nemmeno meglio, è un cambio sprecato.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Arturo Bandini ha scritto:


> La squadra è in difficoltà e si vede. *Ma non mi sembra che la Fiorentina, dal gioco spesso troppo decantato, stia facendo sfraceli*. Mi sembra che l'impegno ci sia. Poi alcuni sono veramente scarsi, ma non si può fare di tutta un erba un fascio e criticare tutti a prescindere.
> 
> Ci vorrebbe un po' di obiettività, ma spesso manca



Direi che e logico. Loro sono con la testa a Roma e hanno giocato giovedi.
Poi giocano senza Diamanti, Savic, Tomovic, Joaquin, Pizarro, Gomez, Rossi, Babacar e Salah. Gilardino persino alla prima presenza stagionale mi pare..


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Niente cambi, niente Honda trequartista. Bravo Pippo


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

fuori richard benson, dentro joachin


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Come viene trattato Cerci non viene trattato nessuno. Neanche Suso. E meno male che lo voleva lui (Inzaghi) Cerci.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2015)

Non vorrei parlare troppo presto,
ma mi pare che Essien faccia complessivamente meno danni di Muntari


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Direi che e logico. Loro sono con la testa a Roma e hanno giocato giovedi.
> Poi giocano senza Diamanti, Savic, Tomovic, Joaquin, Pizarro, Gomez, Rossi, Babacar e Salah. Gilardino persino alla prima presenza stagionale mi pare..


certo che a loro manca tanta gente

Savic,Pizarro,Salah 3 uomini chiave


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Non vorrei parlare troppo presto,
> ma mi pare che Essien faccia complessivamente meno danni di Muntari


Oggi non ha sbagliato nulla.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Bravissimo Paletta.


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2015)

fenomeno Mexes...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Giallo per'l prossimo colpo del condor


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Fortuna che c'è Diego. Come al solito.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Siamo durati 50 minuti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Che sbaglio di Mexes su Ilicic


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Chiamate gli acchiappafantasmi: c'è da catturare Destro e Menez.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL
Mattiaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Destro 1-0


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

che fondoschiena assurdo


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Conferma per PippIinzaghi


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Segna solo se gliela tirano addosso.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ecco a cosa serve Destro ahah. Va bene dai.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Sempre Jack, si trova sempre in ottime posizioni


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Ecco Destro a porta libera


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Certo che se buttano 16 milioni c'è da spararsi


----------



## hiei87 (16 Marzo 2015)

domattina rinnovo a Ferguson....


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Destro ora ha superato Tores


----------



## Arturo Bandini (16 Marzo 2015)

Grande Menez a recuperare il pallone


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Comunque solo Montella poteva perdere in casa contro PippI


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> domattina rinnovo a Ferguson....




Fino al 2055!


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Vabbe comunque bisogna essere bravi nel metterla dentro così.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Destro ora ha superato Tores


16mln li vale tutti.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Destro in dribbling, mado!


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Se scatenato il ragazzo.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Bravo Jeremy.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Tra PippInzaghi e Montella è davvero una bella lotta tra incapaci


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Le sponde di Gila...


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

Se fa uscire Menez qualche possibilità di vincere c'è... non può andar così mollo...


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Paletta-Mexes devono giocare sempre loro e insieme.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Pippardino uno di noi


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Comunque non mi aspettavo questo tipo di partita.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Che caso... Non è andato dai medici rossoneri


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma Inzaghi capira che deve togliere Menez(o Honda) e mettere Cerci per segnare in contropiede?


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Uno spettacolo sentire Inzaghi??? Ma che dice!!!


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Se vinciamo questa facciamo un bel balzo in classifica. Non voglio dire niente però se giochiamo sempre cosi un 5° o 6° posto se po fa.


----------



## Marilson (16 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Uno spettacolo sentire Inzaghi??? Ma che dice!!!



 sentito anchio stara' trollando dai


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

E quando entra Cerci.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Se vinciamo questa facciamo un bel balzo in classifica. Non voglio dire niente però se giochiamo sempre cosi un 5° o 6° posto se po fa.



Stai scherzando, no?


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Marilson ha scritto:


> sentito anchio stara' trollando dai



Ora le fesserie di Nosotti


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando, no?


Se rallentano le altre volevo dire.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Mexes che va a spiegare la tattica a Inzaghi


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma in contropiede che cavolo facciamo?


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Il contropiedista Keisuke Honda



Dany20 ha scritto:


> Se rallentano le altre volevo dire.



Personalmente rimango molto scettico, abbiamo trovato un gol casuale e in difesa avevamo una bella fortuna sulla solita punizione . Po non dimentichiamo il genio in panchina, prossima settimana tornano Montolivo e Poli...


----------



## Arturo Bandini (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma che partita stai vedendo...


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Mi mancava l'errore di Essien


----------



## Marilson (16 Marzo 2015)

aspettiamo il cambio bocchetti per destro


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma quando siamo in area della Fiore sbagliamo sempre oh sveglia!


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Grandissima gara di Paletta


----------



## Marilson (16 Marzo 2015)

Paletta eroe


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Vedo e prevedo: fuori Honda, dentro Bonera


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Cerci e i famosi 10 minuti.


----------



## Marilson (16 Marzo 2015)

a parte l'errore di prima Essien non lo sto vedendo male


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Dieci minuti per Cerci, mi sa che voleranno sberloni nel post partita


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Russo: "Honda, vai piu veloce!"

Honda: "Non posso andare piu veloce!"


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Avrei tolto Menez. Honda è lento ma è più ordinato con la palla. Menez tende a perderla sempre quando parte.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Tragicomico.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Pareggio della Florentia Viola

1-1


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Giannih Vioh.


----------



## Marilson (16 Marzo 2015)

immancabile


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

gol a difesa schierata. amen.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Mi sembrava strano. Non ho parole.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Con questo pareggio il rinnovo di Pipp sarà solo quadriennale.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

comunque se menez azzeccasse un passaggio magari la fiorentina non lo batteva nemmeno quel corner


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Abate


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Adesso perdiamo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque se menez azzeccasse un passaggio magari la fiorentina non lo batteva nemmeno quel corner



.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Oggi o domani Inzaghi se ne andrà e con lui Berlusca.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Con questo pareggio il rinnovo di Pipp sarà solo quadriennale.



Mi continuo a chiedere come abbiamo preso quel cit


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Che asino Abate


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

quello e rigore.


----------



## Arturo Bandini (16 Marzo 2015)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> comunque se menez azzeccasse un passaggio magari la fiorentina non lo batteva nemmeno quel corner



Stai in fissa stai...


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Bonera per Abate


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

L'arbitro ahah.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma cos'ha l'arbitro è stanco?


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

giocavano senza arbitro LOL


----------



## Marilson (16 Marzo 2015)

non mi stupisce neanche piu di tanto questo gol, quasi normale. Evidenzia i nostri limiti strutturali.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Bonera per Abate. Boh.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Mi continuo a chiedere come abbiamo preso quel cit



Avrà chiesto disperatamente al bordocampista di Sky se magari il pantaloncino di Rodriguez era in fuorigioco.


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Le comiche


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Che beffa comunque. Questa volta non c'è davvero nulla da rimproverare a parte in attacco che abbiamo fatto errori abnormi e ne potevamo fare altri.
PS Bonera????????


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Ma cos'ha l'arbitro è stanco?



Problemi con il tendine mi sembra


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Il cambio più comico di sempre ma che senso ha quando pareggiano mettere un difensore. Lo fa apposta dai


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

finita


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Che sorpresa.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

2-1 Florentia Viola


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Bonera per Abate. Boh.



Sta migliorando...io pensavo Bonera per Honda o per Destro.

Edit: vaffa..


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Che vergogna.


----------



## Albijol (16 Marzo 2015)

Rotfl


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Marzo 2015)

E' tutta una questione di mentalità (cit.): esatto neanche ai tempi del WM si giocava così in trasferta, e ai tempi il contropiede lo sapevano fare; i giocatori erano veloci (tipo Honda) e si passavano il pallone (tipo Menez). Mentre scrivo, eccallà, 2 a 1 Joaquin.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Incommentabile. Non teniamo un vantaggio, che sia uno solo!


----------



## Marilson (16 Marzo 2015)

giusto cosi


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Fino a Domenica scorsa mi arrabbiavo. Adesso non me ne frega più nulla.

Basta.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Notare la rocciosità di Bonny.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Incredibile partita comunque.


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Incommentabile. Non teniamo un vantaggio, che sia uno solo!



Impensabile di venire a Firenze e vincere.. se non avessimo preso i due gol avremmo vinto


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sta migliorando...io pensavo Bonera per Honda o per Destro.
> 
> Edit: vaffa..


Gol su cross dalla fascia destra  (comunque devo riguardarlo per vedere se ci sono colpe di Bonera)


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

Destrotfl


----------



## Davidinho22 (16 Marzo 2015)

menomale!! altrimenti chissà che avremmo sentito!! bene così, questo si merita dopo aver fatto entrare bonera, io boh


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2015)

Anche io non me ne frega ... Non mi arrabbio più .. Mi son messo a ridere al gol


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Marzo 2015)

Pazzini per Essien, ora prendiamo il terzo


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

È bimpensabile continuare con Inzaghi ancora. Io sono ancora convinto che se ne vada stasera.


----------



## Z A Z A' (16 Marzo 2015)

Montella è un sadico però, ha fatto assaporare la vittoria a PippInzaghi e poi taaac.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Inutili. Comunque non meritavamo il vantaggio


----------



## Tifo'o (16 Marzo 2015)

Siamo una squadra veramente fragile fisicamente e mentalmente...non riusciamo manco a tenere un vantaggio


----------



## Gas (16 Marzo 2015)

Sono contento che la mia squasra perda solo nella speranza che venga esonerato Inzaghi e che salti qualche testa...
Fra parentesi è giusto che se si merita di perdere si perda, altrimenti questi per una vittoria con la Fiorentina manderebbero fuori i carri di carnevale...


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Cioè Joaquin giocava già nel 2002 e sembra Bale


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

E rendetevi conto che in panchina c'e ancora Salah.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma non si può cadere così in basso con questa squadra.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> È bimpensabile continuare con Inzaghi ancora. Io sono ancora convinto che se ne vada stasera.



Aspetta e spera.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

l'ingresso di Cerci per Honda ha tagliato le gambe, Alessio non ha visto mezza palla


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Inutili. Comunque non meritavamo il vantaggio


Almeno il pareggio.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Marzo 2015)

Bravi, altro successo.


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Siamo riusciti a perdere contro una squadra che ha schierato Gilardino titolare e per 90 minuti.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Aspetta e spera.


E che scuse devono trovare per farlo restare ancora. Io non so cosa diranno ora se non lo cacciano.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Inzaghi e un fenomeno vero e proprio. E impossibile fare peggio con la nostra rosa.

Perdiamo a Firenza dopo anni, grande Pippa!


----------



## Super_Lollo (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti a perdere contro una squadra che ha schierato Gilardino titolare e per 90 minuti.




Rotlf


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> E che scuse devono trovare per farlo restare ancora. Io non so cosa diranno ora se non lo cacciano.



...che in fondo abbiamo retto bene fino ai due gol. E, ovviamente, che era impensabile venire a dominare a Firenze.


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

"Era 10 anni che non perdevamo qua. Non si può pensare di venire a Firenze e restare imbattuti per più di 10 anni."


----------



## mandraghe (16 Marzo 2015)

Se l'arbitro non si infortunava non avremmo perso il ritmo partita e non avremmo preso gol. (semi cit.)


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Altra mazzata. Non ce la faccio più. Non ho più aggettivi.


----------



## Fabriman94 (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti a perdere contro una squadra che ha schierato Gilardino titolare e per 90 minuti.


Mi immagino con Salah titolare cosa sarebbe successo.


----------



## Arturo Bandini (16 Marzo 2015)

Menez non può giocare in difesa e pretendere che si faccia tutto il campo. Da falso nueve a terzino sinistro


----------



## MaggieCloun (16 Marzo 2015)

Ogni volta che segna non portiamo mai a casa i tre punti, va beh non ho proprio più parole.


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Marzo 2015)

non è un caso che abbiamo perso quando ha tolto honda, è l'unico che sa tenere palla su con la sua tecnica, cerci e menez sono contropiedisti, non gestiscono mai la palla..


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Se l'arbitro non si infortunava non avremmo perso il ritmo partita e non avremmo preso gol. (semi cit.)


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2015)

Squadra allo sbando.


----------



## David Gilmour (16 Marzo 2015)

Visto il NonAllenatore uscire dal campo come un cane bastonato. Riduco lo schermo e mi compare nella guida programmi su Fox: The walking dead. Penso: ci sta. Poi mi ricordo chi siamo e mi dico: no, non ci sta, sabato sera sarà ancora in panchina.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

E ma Honda è lento e scarso dice qualcuno. Intanto è l'unico che sa usare i piedi in attacco.


----------



## Heaven (16 Marzo 2015)

Ma perché non fa giocare i primavera? Questa stagione non ha più senso, neanche a me ha fatto caldo o freddo questa sconfitta


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2015)

baricentro basso e tutti a correre dietro la palla ecco la enessima partita che ci rimontano..

INZAGUI VATTENE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Roten1896 (16 Marzo 2015)

Oh, che poi alla vigilia era scontata la nostra sconfitta, ma così fa male...


----------



## Doctore (16 Marzo 2015)

quindi mandano via l incapace?


----------



## AndrasWave (16 Marzo 2015)

Non riesco neanche più ad arrabbiarmi..


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2015)

Doctore ha scritto:


> quindi mandano via l incapace?


non ci sperare troppo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (16 Marzo 2015)

Come ha giocato il Milan?


----------



## tifoso evorutto (16 Marzo 2015)

Partita molto simile a quella con la Juve,
la fiore ci ha snobbati, facendoci fare una figura meno meschina del solito
poi quando si è degnata ci ha tranquillamente asfaltato


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Diegone 6
Abate 6
Paletta 6,5
Mexes 6,5
Antonelli 6
Bonaventura 6
Van Ginkel 6
Menez 6
Honda 6
Destro 6
Pazzini S.V.
Cerci S.V.
Pazzini S.V.
Bonera S.V.

Inzaghi 3 come i 3 cambi inutili di cui uno da ricordargli a Galliani Inzaghi squadra e società.


----------



## Underhill84 (16 Marzo 2015)

Non so più neanche commentare... mi vengono a mente solo insulti, auguri di morte sofferta..... sono avvilito


----------



## Snake (16 Marzo 2015)

a 20 minuti dalla fine la Fiorentina giocava con la stessa intensità di inizio partita, noi siamo MORTI.


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

Che senso ha commentare ancora?


----------



## sandrotto66 (16 Marzo 2015)

madonna che pena...per vedere un milan cosi devo tornare alla seconda retrocessione


----------



## mr.wolf (16 Marzo 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Diegone 6
> Abate 6
> Paletta 6,5
> Mexes 6,5
> ...


scusa ma noi eravamo quelli con la maglia gialla


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

mr.wolf ha scritto:


> scusa ma noi eravamo quelli con la maglia gialla


Per una volta meritano tutti la sufficienza sii obiettivo. Non ci sono state grosse lacune apparte alla fine.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (16 Marzo 2015)

Diego 6,5
Abate 5
Paletta 7
Mexes 6,5
Antonelli 6
Il centrocampo 5,5-6
Menez 5
Honda 5,5
Destro 6


----------



## er piscio de gatto (16 Marzo 2015)

Bravissimi i ragazzi, si poteva perdere 5-1 ma sono riusciti a prenderne solo due sempre nel solito modo.

Lode per Cerci che entra al posto di Honda in sedia a rotelle e riesce ad essere ancora più inutile


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Marzo 2015)

spero vivamente che qualcuno nel tragitto verso gli spogliatoi si sia disintegrato in qualche modo....quel qualcuno aveva un cappellino simpatico in testa.


----------



## Hammer (16 Marzo 2015)

Diego Lopez 6
Abate 5
*Paletta 7.5*
Mexes 5.5
Antonelli 5.5
Bonaventura 6
Van Ginkel 6.5
Essien 6
Menez 5
*Honda 4.5*
Destro 6

Pazzini s.v.
Cerci s.v.
Bonera s.v.


----------



## folletto (16 Marzo 2015)

Anche un pupazzo ci potrebbe segnare di testa


----------



## raducioiu (16 Marzo 2015)

Arriverà sicuramente il "se fosse finita 10 minuti prima avremmo vinto"


----------



## Nicco (16 Marzo 2015)

Il divertimento (amaro) con questo Milan comincia a partita finita, preparo i pop corn per il 90', che piovano insulti. (metaforicamente )


----------



## dyablo65 (16 Marzo 2015)

spero che non parli e che se ne vada a casa a piedi.


----------



## sandrotto66 (16 Marzo 2015)

okkio a Xherdan Shaqiri nel derby


----------



## Dany20 (16 Marzo 2015)

La scusa sarà che abbiamo giocato bene e poi caro Pippo? Abbiamo perso.


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

ohi ohi ohi pippo inzaghi segna per noi


comunque da notare ancora un dato spaventoso : oggi 6 tiri totali, 2 in porta. Uno per tempo.
E il gol è stato praticamente casuale


Admin ha scritto:


> Siamo riusciti a perdere contro una squadra che ha schierato Gilardino titolare e per 90 minuti.


pippardino è stato davvero penoso



tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Partita molto simile a quella con la Juve,
> la fiore ci ha snobbati, facendoci fare una figura meno meschina del solito
> poi quando si è degnata ci ha tranquillamente asfaltato


esatto, l'impressione è stata questa

e ribadiamo che non avevano gente importante + chiaramente l'arma del momento Salah


----------



## aleslash (16 Marzo 2015)

Non l'ho vista, riassuntino?


----------



## sion (16 Marzo 2015)

paletta gran partita..unica nota positiva...nel secondo tempo gol fortunoso a parte siamo spariti


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Marzo 2015)

Quando becchi sempre i soliti gol e giochi sempre allo stesso modo dopo esser passati in vantaggio, allora c'è poco da dire. La Viola ha giocato senza voglia e senza fame. Sta partita dovevi vincerla in carrozza. Me li hanno frantumati co sto atteggiamento passivo. Si vergognassero.....


----------



## Lambro (16 Marzo 2015)

primi venti minuti se stavamo 2 a 0 x noi nulla da dire.
poi spariti, fino al gol casuale, poi tutti dietro tipo maginot per 35 minuti, ci han preso a pallonate pur non rischiando tantissimo fino al finale, dove siamo tracimati.


----------



## Giangy (16 Marzo 2015)

Io questa volta, non ho manco visto la partita, mi sono dedicato per altro


----------



## MissRossonera (16 Marzo 2015)

Sinceramente non saprei neanche come commentare.Le partite sono tutte di una noia e uno strazio allucinanti...


----------



## de sica (16 Marzo 2015)

Siamo una squadra fortissimi


----------



## pennyhill (16 Marzo 2015)

Per le cinque italiane impegnate negli ottavi di Europa League, ben tre sconfitte, un pareggio e solo una vittoria, che ovviamente contro chi poteva arrivare?


----------



## admin (16 Marzo 2015)

Questo Somaro ha avuto quasi 10 giorni per preparare questa partita. E l'ha persa. 

E' proprio negato. Non c'è nulla da fare.


----------



## Blu71 (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo Somaro ha avuto quasi 10 giorni per preparare questa partita. E l'ha persa.
> 
> E' proprio negato. Non c'è nulla da fare.



...ma neanche se si prende un mese...non ha idea di come guidare i calciatori...


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (16 Marzo 2015)

Questi avranno giocato 4 partite in due settimane con giovedì ed invece di scoppiare nel secondo tempo ci hanno rimontati

Senza senso


----------



## Chrissonero (16 Marzo 2015)

Lopez 6
Abate 5.1 enessima volta che si fa anticipare in area..
Paletta 7 sicuramente il migliore in campo, questo rendimento grida continuita
Mexes 3 inguardabile, deve ringraziare Ilicic, Gilardino e compagnia, sto contando i giorno per la sua scadenza..
Antonelli 5.5 ci aspettiamo molto di piu
Essien 2 una vergogna sia questo ex calciatore in campo 
Van Ginkel 4 nulla da dire, mediocre
Jack 6.5 questo ragazzo per davero che merita giocare in una squadra seria
Honda 3 ottimo piede ma troppo lento per giocare in A, inutile
Menez 5 oggi lo e visto meglio facendo qualcosa in piu per la squadra
Destro 5.5 ha fatto quello che poteva
Cerci 2 ancora piu inutile di Honda


----------



## Mille e una notte (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo Somaro ha avuto quasi 10 giorni per preparare questa partita. E l'ha persa.
> 
> E' proprio negato. Non c'è nulla da fare.





Blu71 ha scritto:


> ...ma neanche se si prende un mese...non ha idea di come guidare i calciatori...


a posteriori il discorso dell'avere un vantaggio senza le coppe di mezzo è una presa in giro a livelli di politica italiana

cioè quest'anno in questo milan con questo staff non c'è NESSUN VANTAGGIO. Nè a livello atletico, nè riguardo l'avere meno infortunati nè come avete detto manco per preparare meglio le partite

che vergogna


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Marzo 2015)

Dedicato ai babbei che allo stadio ancora sostengono Inzaghi, 100 di queste giornate per voi


----------



## Jino (16 Marzo 2015)

Incredibile, siamo riusciti a perdere contro una squadra che gioca ogni tre giorni da settimane e non ha nemmeno avuto tempo di preparare la partita. Siamo riusciti nell'impresa di esser completamente sulle gambe negli ultimi venti minuti quando sarebbe dovuto essere il contrario. 

Andare avanti con questo tecnico è non aver amore per questa squadra, ne più ne meno.


----------



## smallball (16 Marzo 2015)

Admin ha scritto:


> Questo Somaro ha avuto quasi 10 giorni per preparare questa partita. E l'ha persa.
> 
> E' proprio negato. Non c'è nulla da fare.



hai perfettamente ragione,e la Fiorentina gioca ogni 3 giorni


----------



## Jino (17 Marzo 2015)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Per le cinque italiane impegnate negli ottavi di Europa League, ben tre sconfitte, un pareggio e solo una vittoria, che ovviamente contro chi poteva arrivare?



La Fiorentina vista questa sera avrebbe perso o comunque non vinto contro il 90% delle squadre di serie A. Siamo riusciti non solo nell'impresa di non batterli, ma addirittura di regalare i tre punti. Una vera e proprio impresa sportiva in negativo. 

Una viola messa malissimo in campo, che regala almeno 60 minuti, con errori difensivi grossolani, praticamente sterile davanti.


----------



## MrPeppez (17 Marzo 2015)

Diego Lopez 6
Abate 4,5
Paletta 7
Mexes 6,5
Antonelli 6
Essien 5
Van Ginkel 5,5
Bonaventura 6
Honda 5
Menez 5
Destro 6


----------



## The Ripper (17 Marzo 2015)

ovviamente non ho visto la partita e ho guardato solo gli highlights. Da quello che ho potuto leggere e vedere Munnez e Keisucchia hanno proprio spellare le mani del pubblico a fuoria di applausi 
Allenatore, difesa, centrocampo, attacco...
...qui servono 8 titolari e un allenatore.
Quelli che giocano adesso sarebbero da panchinare quasi tutti in una squadra seria.
Diego Lopez, Antonelli, Bonaventura e Destro. Bisogna ripartire da loro.


Ah, ho letto pure che il mitico Cerci ha fatto vedere segnali di ripresa


----------



## mister51 (17 Marzo 2015)

E' andata bene.............pensavo ad una goleada...............


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Marzo 2015)

Non siamo riusciti a battere neanche questa Fiorentina che era palesemente con la testa alla sfida di Europa League e priva di Rossi, Gomez, Savic, Pizarro e Salah. 
Mi spiegasse Inzaghi perche ogni volta che si va in vantaggio, abbassiamo il baricentro e aspettiamo l'avversario anche se siamo ancora al 60 minuto. Ma non lo sa che cosi facendo prima o poi gol lo prendi? Che strazio mamma mia...


----------



## mister51 (17 Marzo 2015)

Ogni tanto mi prendo la "briga" di leggere il dettaglio degli allenamenti....................e spesso trovo "esercitazione possesso palla".....................
peccato che poi in partita, soprattutto nei momenti decisivi, tutto ciò non si nota affatto..................


----------



## gheorghehagi (17 Marzo 2015)

Diego Lopez 5 
Abate 4 guardando abate si capisce perchè molti stadi sono provvisti di una pista di atletica...maratoneta
Paletta 7,5 ha eretto un muro invisibile quasi invalicabile per tutto il primo tempo...bioscalin
Mexes 4,5 
Antonelli 5 i passati trascorsi al genoa gli hanno insegnato che si può perdere in qualsiasi modo...fugace
Essien 4 poteva fare decisamente peggio, bastava mettere anche muntari...comatoso
Van Ginkel 5 oggetto misterioso in una squadra misteriosa...mistero
Bonaventura 6,5 grande cuore e volontà non bastano...sognatore 
Honda 5 in una rapina saprebbe benissimo quale ruolo svolgere: il palo...sonnambulo
Menez 5 il milan gioca per menez ma menez non gioca per il milan...mercenario
Destro 6 2 palle giocabili 1 goal...antonino pio


----------

